# Mobile Action MA-620

## odi

Before nothing... Hi to everybody... (this is my first post:)

Well... I have some problems with the terrible Mobile Action MA-620

I can not make it work with any of my two linux systems (Gentoo or Mandrake)

Here is some part of the text I fount here:

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/IrDA/ma620.txt

"5) In 2.6 the usbserial issue is fixed and we have the new irtty-sir

there. I know from my own 2.6-testing pl2303/usbserial/sir_dev/irtty-sir

are all working together happily with some supported serial dongle behind

an usb-to-rs232 bridge. Hence the remaining issue is to get the converted

ma600 dongle driver working. This should be pretty easy if the MA620

internal wiring is really the same as MA600 and someone with the hardware would do the required testing."

So... I configured the kernel to have this kind of support (pl2303 / usbserial / sir_dev / irtty-sir)... But I can not make this hardware work...  :Sad: 

Any suggestion or help?

Thank you very much.

Martin Moreira

----------

## mallchin

Did you get anywhere? I am in the same boat.

----------

## jd5419

Have you made any progress? i'm running in circles trying to figure out what is going on with this thing...

----------

## Stolz

I have several Mobile Action MA-620 and they work like a charm.

My relevant kernel config:

```
Device Drivers --->

  USB support  --->

    USB Serial Converter support  --->

      <M>USB Serial Converter support (module name: usbserial)

        <M>USB Prolific 2303 Single Port Serial Driver (module name: pl2303)

Device Drivers --->

  Networking support --->

    <M>IrDA (infrared) support   --->  (module: irda)

      <M>IrCOMM protocol (module: ircomm and ircomm_tty)

      - - - IrDA options

      [*] Cache last LSAP

      [*] Fast RRs (low latency)

      [*] Debug information

      Infrared-port device drivers  --->

        <M>IrTTY (uses Linux serial driver) (module: irtty-sir)

        [*] Serial dongle support

          <M>Mobile Action MA600 dongle (module: ma600-sir)

```

Then I've created the file /etc/modules.d/irda with this content (obtained from the official irda HowTo):

# IrDA over a normal serial port, or a serial port compatible IrDA port (SIR)

alias tty-ldisc-11 irtty-sir

# IrCOMM (for printing, PPP, Minicom etc)

alias char-major-161 ircomm-tty     # if you want IrCOMM support

# To be able to attach some serial dongles # These values are hard-coded in irattach (not instance order)

alias irda-dongle-0  tekram-sir             # Tekram IrMate IR-210B

alias irda-dongle-1  esi-sir                # ESI JetEye

alias irda-dongle-2  actisys-sir            # Actisys IR-220L

alias irda-dongle-3  actisys-sir            # Actisys IR-220L+

alias irda-dongle-4  girbil-sir             # Greenwich GIrBIL

alias irda-dongle-5  litelink-sir           # Parallax LiteLink/ESI JetEye

alias irda-dongle-6  airport-sir            # Adaptec Airport 1000 and 2000

alias irda-dongle-7  old_belkin-sir         # Belkin (old) SmartBeam dongle

alias irda-dongle-8  ep7211_ir-sir          # Cirrus Logic EP7211 Processor (ARM)

alias irda-dongle-9  mcp2120-sir            # MCP2120 (Microchip) based

alias irda-dongle-10 act200l-sir            # ACTiSYS Ir-200L

alias irda-dongle-11 ma600-sir              # Mobile Action ma600

# IrNET module...

alias char-major-10-187 irnet       # Official allocation of IrNET

Then I run

```
# modules-update
```

Load the apropiated modules

```
# modprobe pl2303 irtty_sir ma600-sir
```

Emerge the irda tools

```
# emerge irda-utils
```

Modify the file  /etc/conf.d/irda

IRDA=yes

DISCOVERY=yes

IRDADEV=/dev/usb/tts/0

DONGLE=ma600

And finally

```
# /etc/init.d/irda start
```

and probably

```
# rc-update add irda default
```

To test the dongle, approach a handset, Palm or similar Irda-compatible-device to the dongle  and run

```
# irdadump
```

******NOTE******: Some time ago there was a bug in the MA-620 kernel module. I don't know if now the have fixed it, but if you still have problems geting it to work, force a 9600 transfer rate by typing:

```
# echo 9600 > /proc/sys/net/irda/max_baud_rate
```

Hope it helps  :Smile: 

----------

